# PHOTO PAPER PROFILES - What to do?



## Alexam (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a new Epson R2880 and use Elements 10 as my main editor.  I wish to try out papers other than Epson, but apart from downloading the ICC profiles, what do I do with them to use them in the color file and enable the Elements 10 to use them and to be able to see them, or get them into the Elements 10 printing setup?  I am using Windows 7 Ultimate.

Thanks
Malcolm


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 19, 2011)

Provided you have downloaded the proper ICC profiles and have placed them in the orrect folder on your computer.

Go to file> Print Preview, On this windowselct the box for show more options.

There is a dropdown that probably says Output, Drop that down to ColorManagmentand then there will be a list and in that list should be a profile for the paper.
Slecet that paper and then use a rendering intent of either Perceptual or Relative colorimetric and use black point compensation.

Next click on Page setup and choose the correct paper size and orientation but then also click on Printer and  then go into the printer setup menu. Somewhere in your print drivers menu will be a color management tab. Turn color management to off.You don't want both Photoshop and the printer controlling color management

Elements Printer section is not quite as advanced as Full PS but this should work.

Each paper manufacturer usually says what Paper setting (glossy matte, fine art etc) and what resolution High 1 High 2 to print at on their website or in the box


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2011)

As far as I know, since Elements is consumer grade software, it is not capable of soft-proofing. However, I have not used Elements since PsE6.

Additionally, if Elements 10 can soft-proof you would need to profile the Epson printer for each non-Epson paper you wish an ICC profile for using a spectrophotometer like the
ColorMunki Photo - Monitor,  Printer & Projector Profiler


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 19, 2011)

That's why the Paper companies Provide ICC profiles that are Printer specific, so you don't need to make one

Soft proofing is nice but you don't need it  to print with profiles


----------



## gsgary (Dec 21, 2011)

For a proper profile you have to have a custom profile by sending in a target print on the paper you are using (every paper in a companies range has to have a seperate profile)
Photospeed have a good service free of charge as most paper ccompaniess do Fotospeed - Manufactures and Distributors of Darkroom and Digital Products - Custom Profiling


----------

